# My Home Theatre Equipment List - Recommended Changes?



## 8specialk (Jan 5, 2011)

First time poster here, I've read a ton of threads, and appreciate all that HTS has offered. But I'm now in the wiring stage of my Home Theatre and worried I may be investing money into the wrong equipment. Here is a list of what I'm buying, please feel free to let me know if there is something better since this is my first attempt at a home theatre. The room size is 15ft x 18ft.

7.2 Setup:

Marantz AV7005 Processor/Pre-Amp
Marantz MM8003 Amp

OR

Denon 4810ci

Panasonic TC-P65VT30 3D Plasma
Epson Power Lite PRO9700 
110” DragonFly tab tension motorized screen (I'll have the Panny wall mounted and the screen will come down from a recessed box in the ceiling)
3 Definitive UIW RLS II in-wall front speakers (LCR)
2 Definitive UIW RSS III in-ceiling surround speakers (S)
2 UIW 94/A in-ceiling rear speakers (R)
2 Definitive SuperCube Reference Subwoofer
Middle Atlantic MRK-3726 Equipment Rack

Optional: (Recommendations?)

HDMI video matrix
IR system (Is this still needed with Control4?)

My biggest worry is the Receiver/AMP/Speaker selection I made. I'm stuck doing the in-wall/ceiling setup (The wife doesn't like clutter, lol) but the sub will not be in-wall.

I'm also adding a Control4 Home Automation System, any thoughts? Is there better out there?

Control4 HC300 system controller
Control4 light switches
7" Control4 In wall touch panel
Control4 multi zone amp 
Control4 thermostat 

Thanks for all your input,

J


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would probably go with the Marantz solution as it is several years newer and is HDMI 1.4. That being said, you can use any Amplifier with the Marantz AV7005. I would look seriously at the Emotiva XPA-5 as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 8specialk (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks JJ

What are your thoughts on Def Tech's in-wall/ceiling speakers? Are there better speakers out there that I should be considering?

Also, would you recommend a different motorized tab tensioned screen? I can get a deal on the Dragonfly... but am willing to spend more to get it right.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The dragonfly screens are suprisingly good for the price, Ive had to return a couple for minor problems, but nothing much to worry about.

I would recommend the Marantz AV-7005 over the 8003 as the 7005 can apply audessy to bitstream HD codecs while the 8003 can not. Unless you absolutely need DSD output of CD the 7005 is a better option.

No you won't need the IR system with the control4 system.


----------



## 8specialk (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks, that's good to know about Dragonfly. I'm going with the AV7005 with the 8 channel amp (mm8003). Decision made on that one.

Now I'm just stuck on the speakers. I found out I can get a good deal on Artison USA Masterpiece LCR - IW. Any thoughts on these?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

8specialk said:


> Are there better speakers out there that I should be considering?


"I" believe there are better in-wall/in-ceiling speakers out there. Depends on your budget. A few that I really like and would encourage you to audition:

RBH Sound Signature and/or Reference lines
Snell Acoustics
Triad Gold or Silver
James Loudspeakers Concerto


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

In wall speakers can be tricky to pick as it is really difficult to audition them! 

It really comes down to your budget, Boston Acoustics makes some very good in wall speakers that are reasonably priced.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

8specialk said:


> Thanks JJ
> 
> What are your thoughts on Def Tech's in-wall/ceiling speakers? Are there better speakers out there that I should be considering?
> 
> Also, would you recommend a different motorized tab tensioned screen? I can get a deal on the Dragonfly... but am willing to spend more to get it right.


Hello,
One of my closest friends from the time we were 5 years old playing on the same AYSO Soccer Team owns a pair of Artisons and they are fantastic for what they are.

Mind you, he is a Professional Musician (Trumpet, Saxophone, Piano) and owns a Professional Studio where several Dove Award winning Albums were Recorded. 

He previously had Dunlavy SC-IVa's in his Living Room HT. These Speakers are well over 6 Feet Tall and sound absurdly good, but the WAF was as bad as humanly possible so he spent Months searching for quality Speakers like the Artisons.

Of all the In Wall's I have listened to, they are right up there with the Thiels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 8specialk (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for your input JJ.

I listened to the Artison Masterpiece LCR DualMono's IW with the LRS-IW for the surrounds and rears and was blown away!

So it looks like I'll be doing a full 7.2 Artison system:

Artison Masterpiece LCR DualMono x3
Artison LRS-IW Surrounds x4
Artison RCC 600-SM (In Wall) Subwoofer x2

Where should I place the Subwoofers? Both at the front wall on the far left and right studs? The surrounds are going to be 10 feet apart, will this be a problem as I've read the they should be a minimum 6-8 ft away. But the room is setup so this is my only option.

Any other suggestions???

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## 8specialk (Jan 5, 2011)

I've read that the Artison speakers eliminate the need for a center channel. I still want to place 3 Masterpiece's in the front wall at Left, Right and Center. Will there be any sound issues by doing this?


----------



## 8specialk (Jan 5, 2011)

Ugh. Just got back from demo'ing Atlantic Technology IW's. They too sounded great. What are your thoughts on these versus the above mentioned Artisons?

** I would purchase the enclosures for these as well **

IWTS-30 LCR x3 (Left, Center, Right)
http://www.atlantictechnology.com/default.asp?NodeId=134

IWTS-30 SR x4 (Surrounds, Rears)
http://www.atlantictechnology.com/default.asp?NodeId=137

I'll stick with the Artison RCC 600-SM Subwoofer.

Thanks for putting up with my see-saw speaker selections...

John


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am glad you enjoyed the Artisons. They are excellent. I too would go with a Center Channel. The only other Speakers I would look at are Thiels. They make some incredible In Wall Speakers. Expensive, but fantastic engineering.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## schalliol (May 7, 2011)

I am curious of what you did. I have an AV7005 and am trying to come up with a good remote solution to replace my Pronto, and I wondered how well Control4 works. Thanks!


----------

